# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  niedowidzenie a  tz granie w tetrisa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam nieodwidzenie oka lewego. w internecie wyczytalem ze niedowidzenie (oko leniwe) leczy sie gra w tetrisa, to jest prawda?? i czy jak juz sie  w niego gra to trzeba zakrywac oko zdrowe?. Na sronach internetowych pisze ze naukowncy opracowali jakis experyment ale oni mili jakies specjalne google z podzielnoscia wizji, ze jedno oko widzialo opadajace klocki a drugie te na ziemi, ponoc oczy muszawspolpracowac i te mocniejsze uczy oko leniwe widzenia na nowa z dokladna ostroscia. Kto wie cos na tn temat jestem bardzo z gory zoobowiazany za odpowiedzi.

----------

